# Rehab on a thoroughly disrespected Itonomonn



## brainsausage (Aug 15, 2020)

Couple years back some idiot I had working the line decided to use my Itonomonn while I wasn’t around to trim some bamboo skewers down because we were out of our usual sando picks. Bad enough that he thought it’d be a good idea to use the one knife laying around that wasn’t the one of the numerous soft cheap stainless that we have switched out weekly by a service, but he also had the genius idea to try trim about 20 skewers at once. Mind you there’s an Asian market down the street as well that he could’ve grabbed some picks from in about 10 minutes. Not sure how the tip also got effed in the process...
I stashed it away for a good year and half, and finally attacked it the other night with a 100 grit diamond, and some of John’s whet/diamonds. After 2 hours and a blown rotator cuff I got it back to a semblance of itself. Albeit shorter in both height and length and a little less pretty. There’s still a decent hollow in the edge from one of the monster sized chips, but I didn’t want to take off too much more steel at that point. Now I have a rare 230mm(?)Stainless Clad Itonomonn Gyuto-suji

(First pic may be triggering)


----------



## chiffonodd (Aug 15, 2020)

Bro that first pic literally made me want to scream. Impressive knife surgery, doctor.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 15, 2020)

Took all of my self control to not give the dummy a fryolator swirly.


----------



## gregfisk (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m not a hardcore knife guy like a lot of you but that first picture gave me a stomach ache . What kind of moron does that to a knife. And that’s not even the worst of it since it wasn’t even his knife!


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice, Kudos on getting your knife back.


----------



## RDalman (Aug 17, 2020)

I imagine the sounds it must have made while getting rolled over the skewers. Poor knife, good save.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 17, 2020)

Smart to recenter the tip.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 17, 2020)

Benuser said:


> Smart to recenter the tip.



Can’t recall who I learned that trick from on here years back, but I’ve used it before to deal with extreme tip damage. Much easier to maintain the edge profile grinding down from the spine.


----------



## Jville (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks nice man. People do some jackass stuff in pro kitchens. Alot of them just dont learn how to respect tools and use them in the proper manner.


----------



## Nagakin (Aug 19, 2020)

I feel your pain. My first cleaver was used to smash dark chocolate before I ever made a cut with it. Great work!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 20, 2020)

That is painful to look at.
Great job with the regrind and thinning.

I hope that you fired them, that type of thinking only makes you wonder what other stuff they are doing when you are not around. If they lack that much respect with other people's property. They are probably taking shortcuts in recipes, methods, plating, etc. They would be out of my kitchen in a heartbeat.


----------

